# Major discomfort w/ 6 year old molars



## mkat (Jul 31, 2006)

DS (6) is getting all 4 molars at once. His fingers are constantly in his mouth, he's chewing on his shirt all of the time, and seems generally irritable a lot of the time. Any ideas for making this an easier process for him?

Thanks!


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yikes! Sorry to hear this Mama. Teething for us seems like a life long battle, so I know your (and your child's pain). DS has always struggled. Most recently, he has struggled with the same 2 molars for what seems like forever. For minor tooth pain, hylands teething tablets work. For major pain, I use a combination of kids relief pain and fever (they have a teething formula too) and motrin. I really don't care to use motrin or tylenol (especially with all the recalls!), but for us, it is the only way to get relief. Sometimes he chews on ice chips, frozen squeezy yogurts, or frozen pops of some sort...he says it helps some. Hope he gets relief soon. I know it is so hard!!


----------



## mkat (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks so much for the ideas, Christine! Those are some helpful suggestions. Sorry your DS has had a hard time with teething, as well. Congrats on your pg!!


----------



## JPiper (Apr 9, 2011)

My daughter (almost 7) had a miserable time as well. I have ice pop molds and would just make them with plain water and she would have 'icicles' when they were aching. It seemed to help!

Good luck! The adult teeth do seem so big in their little mouths just now...


----------



## mkat (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPiper*
> 
> Good luck! The adult teeth do seem so big in their little mouths just now...


Don't they?! Thanks for the ice pops idea... DS would like that.


----------

